# Candida diet



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Im going to start a Candida diet this week in the hope it cures my problems.

Got a few questions about this diet-

What can I eat?
What can I not eat?
Any ideas for meals? Breakfast/lunch/dinner

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is there a reason you would rather do that than the Low Fodmap diet that is more IBS specific?

But I think they share a lot of the same things. I'll see if there is a comparison that may also have info you want.

Fodmap maybe a bit more scientific rather than what people think might work for Candida. I don't know if there is good scientific studies behind the anti candida diets.

Can't find a direct comparison, but

http://www.todaysdietitian.com/newarchives/030612p36.shtml has good info that would get you started on low fodmap if you don't want to search through our threads

http://www.thecandidadiet.com/foodstoeat.htm has those foods, a lot of which have fodmaps in them like onions and xylitol.


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Hi thanks for your reply. Basically i am bloated all the time. I spoke to a guy who works in a local health food shop he said candida was more like my problem and suggested i cut out all sugar


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The fodmap diet cuts out a few more things and a lot of people with IBS find that onions bloat them a lot even though they are ok on some Candida lists.

The Fodmap at least has a scientific rational for why it cuts out specific carbs, where I'm not sure where some of the ideas of what feeds Candida (which science usually can't find in people) and what doesn't other than trial and error by some people who find some things help them. Bacteria will make you bloat just as much as yeast and there are way more bacteria then fungi in the gut of any kind.


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

I am unsure about how much candida really exists- I think I will try the no sugar approach for a few weeks then maybe look at the FODMAP diet.

I asked my GP and consultant about candida and they both looked at me like I was an Alien!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Candida is generally an alternative medicine diagnosis (and some practioners will say everyone who has any symptom of anything has to have it). So most evidence-based medical doctors either don't know about it at all or will say it isn't what is causing the problems.

That diet does reduce a lot of GI irritants, but isn't really specifically designed to do it.

With fodmaps they do look at which sugars as something like high fructose corn syrup (from the extra fructose) or concentrated pear juice is going to be more of a problem than small amounts of table sugar.

However eliminating added sugar isn't a bad thing, just be aware there are natural sugars in a lot of foods that may also be a piece of the puzzle.


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

The puzzle continues!! This has been going on with me for over 3 years so naturally i want to try and fix it!

Have u tried lowfodmaps?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I got a lot better with a mind-body approach quite a few years before the low fodmap approach came out.


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Do you think hypnosis is better than a diet?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

For some people, hypnotherapy can be the answer - either alongside a diet - or instead of one. Many folks who use hypnotherapy actually reduce or eliminate the need for a diet - for some folks, it isnt the food, but the neural connection the brain makes with a food that always results in an attack. Some people are helped with diets, but many who have tried diets and other avenues, go to hypnotherapy or CBT as a last resort, and these mind-body treatments very often end up being the type of treatment that helps.

I personally used a home-use CD (or MP3) program -the IBS Audio Program which was helpful to me when suggested by others here on this board - you may find it helpful - take a peek at the links below for more info. Most of the people I speak with no longer have trigger foods or special IBS diets - but of course, it is important to do whatever works best for you!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Don't know if it is better, and some people may need to do both. So it isn't either or.

A lot of people find a combination of approaches gives better control than relying on one and only one thing to control the IBS completely.


----------



## passion3flower (Aug 23, 2014)

There's a very informative site with lots of information on how to eliminate candida long-term and find healthy diet options to replace foods that feed the candida. You can visit http://candidaholistic.com Her detox has also been immensely helpful to my recovery and I seriously recommend it


----------



## SarahG (Feb 12, 2015)

After you pick out your Candida diet you might to check out this great cheap book that helps you stay on the diet. Good luck.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TDCO1B0


----------

